# R1 vs R7



## apj0524 (May 23, 2014)

Would welcome some advise

I'm a new golfer, started Sept last year with a session of 8 one to one lessons, so a high handicapper and as you can see from my signature I playing with R7 irons graphite regular flex as as guy of a certain age my swing is not the quickest!

The set came with a R7 460 10.5* Draw driver, again with Regular Stock flex, which as I was new I found not the easiest club to hit.

Anyway I was offered a R1 with two shafts, Stock Regular and Stock Stiff and have been, using the R1 set to 11* with a the stiff flex shaft as I was feeling that it was working the best for me, and I thought R1 later technology better club.

I have been practising and playing at least twice a week so I think my swing has come on Ok and have just come back from the range having gone there to try the R1 with the Aldi regular flex and at the last minute I popped the R7 in the bag to see if I could hit it now.

Well what revelation the R7 was working loverly, the R1 not so much in the Reg flex but much better in the Aldi Stiff.

So my questions:

1) Is the R1 considered a difficult Driver to use for a high handicapper?

2) In its day was the R7 considered an easy Driver to hit (bigger sweet spot)?

3) The two shafts confuse me a bit, could it be that the R1 Stock Regular is more whippy than the R1 Stock Regular, hence the better feeling I have for the Aldi Stock Stiff?

I have my 1st Club Monthly Medal tomorrow so I know which Driver I'm going to use, but I would welcome your comments, especially from those who have tried both.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## duncan mackie (May 23, 2014)

apj0524 said:



			So my questions:

1) Is the R1 considered a difficult Driver to use for a high handicapper?

2) In its day was the R7 considered an easy Driver to hit (bigger sweet spot)?

3) The two shafts confuse me a bit, could it be that the R1 Stock Regular is more whippy than the R1 Stock Regular, hence the better feeling I have for the Aldi Stock Stiff?
		
Click to expand...

1 No, it's designed to be easy and can be adjusted in a huge number of ways. You don't mention how you have it set up.

2. Yes, and still is.

3. I think you have miss worded this and you are comparing the same thing..... However, the R7 has a slightly heavier shaft and will feel different; flex R v R will be similar. You sound as if you are working hard at your game, hitting lots of balls and, given your starting point, I would expect you to be improving. I would also expect you to be 'going after it' with the driver too - people who use one at the range tend to go at it harder and harder until they start miss hitting! This will tend to play to the S shaft's strengths in both your transition (if it gets jerky) and overall swing. 

Play the one you are most comfortable with on the course and revue once you have a more consistent basis for comparison.


----------



## apj0524 (May 23, 2014)

Yes sorry I meant to ask

3) the two shafts confuse me the both the R7 and R1 are 55g and both regular the R7 is a REAX Mitsubushi Rayon soft tip the R1 is Aldila Phenom, could the reason I rind the R1 Regular harder to hit straight because the R1 Regular has more whip so I'm finding difficult to control the club face.

I know this sounds a little too technical for a high handicapper but just trying to understand what might be happening

Thanks Andy


----------



## duncan mackie (May 24, 2014)

apj0524 said:



			Yes sorry I meant to ask

3) the two shafts confuse me the both the R7 and R1 are 55g and both regular the R7 is a REAX Mitsubushi Rayon soft tip the R1 is Aldila Phenom, could the reason I rind the R1 Regular harder to hit straight because the R1 Regular has more whip so I'm finding difficult to control the club face.
		
Click to expand...

not really

looking at your sig and other clubs, the R1 will have pretty much exactly the same characteristics as your other 'woods' so if they are OK the shaft's not the issue for you.

stick at it and swing smooth for distance. it's a common trait to try another club and hit it better (inc your old ones!) because the first few swings you are honestly testing the club - after that you start testing what you can do with the club (to destruction in most cases!)


----------

